# most painful experiences (graphic pics)



## Trench (Aug 31, 2011)

Well I got my toe done by the lawn mower, walked 100m up to the house leaving a thick trail of blood behind me,
and if you think it ends there it doesn't, they put an open cast on it evan tho it was only the toe that was hurt and there were flies landing on it (i stoped them with a cloth)
but then a few days later I was getting stabbs of pain in my toes, at first the docs wouldn't take the cast off but when they finaly did there was maggots all over it.
and not to mention the amount of times I stubbed it 
and when the time came for the stitches to come out, the appointment was canceled, and the stitches were I can't remember how many weeks over due to come out,
so there was a layer of skin over them and the docs just got a hooked tool and riped the skin off to get to the stitches out
the bit I'm most proud of is I never cryed once (this happened back when I was 12) and I have seen grown men cry over less (babys  )

so what is your most painful experiences and if possible pics to prove it


----------



## LullabyLizard (Aug 31, 2011)

Wow! That is amazing!  I love gore...


----------



## Chris1 (Aug 31, 2011)

youch AND ewwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!


----------



## alrightknight (Aug 31, 2011)

dude thats wicked


----------



## Sel (Aug 31, 2011)

Oh thats horrid lol

I dont have any pics, my mum has them..my dad made her take some so they could sue , which didnt end up happening..anyway..
When i was 15 my skirt caught on fire, very flammable skirt lol flames were up pretty high.. according to the people who were with me, they had to crash tackle me to the ground , i dont remember it as i blacked out and i woke up on the ground all wet from being hosed down
I had no idea how bad i was burnt, it ended up being 3rd degree burns that took 3months to heal.My skirt had actually melted to my leg.. I couldnt walk on my leg for the first week , and the pain from the burns was unbearable most of the time..most definately the worst pain i have ever gone through..yes worse than childbirth!


----------



## Ambush (Aug 31, 2011)

Awesome..lol I blew my finger up with an airless spray gun. Like a balloon. Training saved paint going up my whole arm. It's amazing what you can do when in pain.


----------



## snakeluvver (Aug 31, 2011)

Oh GOD! Sorry thats gross :O
I opened it expecting a snakebite from a stimmie or something as a joke.



LullabyLizard said:


> Wow! That is amazing!  I love gore...


Please, please tell me you're joking. PLEASE.


----------



## LullabyLizard (Aug 31, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> Please, please tell me you're joking. PLEASE.



No, I'm not joking.


----------



## snakeluvver (Aug 31, 2011)

LullabyLizard said:


> No, I'm not joking.


What if it were a horribly mangled dead body? Wouldnt that disturb you?


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Aug 31, 2011)

hey the gory picture is too small


----------



## Grogshla (Aug 31, 2011)

mate well done. That looks like it would have hurt heaps! Hope you get better really soon


----------



## spyder6052 (Aug 31, 2011)

my leg after it got an infection while in a cast....










bones healed nice and er..... straight


----------



## Asharee133 (Aug 31, 2011)

getting your heart broken by someone who looked you in the eye 4 hours before, they told you they loved you, then 4 hours later, "i dont love you anymore." i'd rather be shot.


----------



## Trench (Aug 31, 2011)

Sorry $NaKe PiMp thats as big as I can get it 
bah who need simpithy 
Sel a girl's hair cought on fire right next to me once, it was at a friend birthday party so it was at night so we could play spot light (love that game when there is a lot of bush around  ) but it dark except for the candles (they were decorations) so when her hair went up it was realy bright so it was pretty obvious, but it was easy to put out (just claped my hand over it and it went out)



snakeluvver said:


> What if it were a horribly mangled dead body? Wouldnt that disturb you?



snakeluvver I would never post pics of my brother here 



Grogshla said:


> mate well done. That looks like it would have hurt heaps! Hope you get better really soon



it was back when i was about 12 (i'm 15 now) but thanks any way


----------



## shell477 (Aug 31, 2011)

I was mucking around with my husband to be and housemate a few years back, they grabbed me in a bear hug between them and squeezed me really hard...

The broke my sternum... o_o

Painful, worst part is that it stayed tender and painful for 3.5 years, and although mostly better now it is still really tender if poked really hard.


----------



## Trench (Aug 31, 2011)

spyder6025 that is nasty  hope it gets better soon 
looks like my dads legs when he broke it when he was 13 says dad (bike vs car) broke thumb at 15 (roller skates) broke toe at 21 (motorbike on farm) broke back driving into nonactive volcanic crater on a motorbike at 23 (notice that pattern (all accidents are on wheels) and now he has been in a wheelchair for 18 years but he still fixes vehicles and drives a detroit diesel v6 53, has a family of 9 and fixes every thing that 9 kids can break


----------



## vampstorso (Aug 31, 2011)

ooooh those are AWESOME photos Trench! but i agree...far too small to truly appreciate 
just see the maggot infestation as some free medical treatment 


don't have any photos, but when I was about 8 we were on holiday visiting my aunt in NSW. I was sitting on the bed playing N64 with my cousins, and my little cousin was sitting on the ground; I wasn't paying attention to what she was doing.
My Mum called me and when I got off the bed...I found myself with a wooden skewer straight through the top of my foot! Turns out she was sitting down breaking them in half for fun, and one must've been stuck in the carpet pointing upwards...

I then hobbled down too Mum, who wouldn't touch it! then over to Dad (who is a nurse!) who wouldn't touch it, and I had too pull it out myself lol. Must've been sitting on a perfect angle to just slide straight through with no issues!


----------



## dihsmaj (Aug 31, 2011)

Well my DAD had half of his big toe cut off and dangling and his whole two toes after the big toe cut off and dangling after messing around in an elevator years ago. They're stitched back on. 
As for me...
I've had two bad physical injuries -- one when I fell off my bike and cut my side really badly, it eventually went green and I had to keep dabbing it with Dettol, and the scar was there for years.
The other was ages ago I was riding around on a scooter and I went to stop by putting my big toe on the brakes, but my toe slipped and got caught under the brakes and it almost ripped the toenail off and it was bleeding for about half an hour.
I know these aren't THAT bad...


----------



## mike_k (Aug 31, 2011)

this is my effort, accidentally flicked my fingers into a trimmer while routing a door handle out, index finger went straight in and then it started hacking into my middle finger! unbelivabley it didnt hurt to much, was kinda like when ya slap your finger tips on a table to hard. also had to run my boss to hospital when i was an apprentice after he cut his fingers in half on the panel saw, his index finger was cut literally in half =S


----------



## spyder6052 (Sep 1, 2011)

Trench said:


> spyder6025 that is nasty  hope it gets better soon




its all good now, lost a bit of movement in the ankle joint but it doesnt give me any pain


----------



## Trench (Sep 1, 2011)

CoolDenturesBro said:


> ooooh those are AWESOME photos Trench! but i agree...far too small to truly appreciate
> just see the maggot infestation as some free medical treatment
> 
> 
> ...



lol thats what the docs told me but believe me every time they move across the cut it was agony
that would have been creapy :/
I have had lots of things stuck in my feet, rake, nails, screws, large splinters,
my dad wanted a large trailer, so he got a skeleton for one (which he was going to put a deck on) but any way me and my brothers were playing tag and I ran across the skeleton, but my foot went through it and i hit my chin on it and split it open, but i just stuck a plaster on it and forgot about it.
a few days later i was so sick, i couldn't open my mouth so i couldn't eat, dad finaly asked what the plaster was for and when I took it off we found that the split was infected and was so swollen that I couldn't open my mouth (still have the scar on my chin)
I also have scars all up my arms, legs, fingers, and chest from knives (knives are another fav of mine  ), lizards and many other things that I can't remember
mike_k that is mad 
snakluvver3 one time me and my brothers were racing on our bikes, I was going faster than I had ever gone befor when the bike went out of control and fell over on the road, I had tears all up my legs and arms.

good to hear that its better spyder6052


----------



## Jeffa (Sep 1, 2011)

Not to be outdone.

Had a case of necrotising fasciatus (flesh eating disease) possibly caused by spider bite resulting in amputation.
Pain was unbearable.


----------



## captive_fairy (Sep 1, 2011)

most painful thing I have pics of...Child birth
(don't worry, It's a c-section)


----------



## Jeffa (Sep 1, 2011)

captive_fairy said:


> most painful thing I have pics of...Child birth
> (don't worry, It's a c-section)



Was it the birth itself or the following days?
My missus had one and was drugged up pretty well, but when they wore off it became very sore (to say the least).


----------



## captive_fairy (Sep 1, 2011)

Labour...My problem was that my body didn't like labour...I tried to give birth naturally, but everything went wong and ended up with both my kids being delivered by emergecy ceaser.
The contractions pulled them up instead of pushing them down, my son was engaged for 3 weeks, then after 14 hrs of labour, the doc comes in and goes "oh, he's not even engaged yet", his spine was pressed against my spine and his foot was caught in my ribs (not actually stuck as such, but doc said it was bad and he came out with twisted feet.) 
With my second one, the anethatist that was on call and supposed to be there within an hour, didn't turn up for 4 hrs after I asked for an epidural so after 28 hrs of labour they knocked me out cause i was in too much agony and wasnt able to sit up for them to put a spinal block in.
My second labour was about ten times worse than the first one...
Needless to say, IF i have any more kids, they will be planned ceasers

The first day after...I was on cloud 9, then the good drugs wore off and it was excruiating...worst thing was coughing and sneezing


----------



## Jeffa (Sep 1, 2011)

OMG, I thought my missus had a bad delivery (and she did)

But I am sure you look at your kids and say it was worth it.


----------



## captive_fairy (Sep 1, 2011)

Most of the time ...haha...they're pretty good


----------



## alrightknight (Sep 1, 2011)

Dislocated both my fingers pretty bad after the motor in an old air-conditioning unit fell on my fingers never get them properly fixed.

I should say broken*


----------



## ianinoz (Sep 1, 2011)

Tripped and fell down my front stairs a couple years ago, wound up flat on my face with my left leg banging very hard on the 4 steps and very sore leg, huge bruise on the shin, nothing broken though.
A month later and my leg was still sore and got so bad I required Panadiene and Panadiene Forte for the pain and it started swelling and getting very red.






Antibiotics made no impression on it, and it got so bad I could barely stand to put any weight on it or use it walk. Was feeling extremely ill by now (and very weak too a well as being in agony (imagine your worse tooth ache and multiply that by at least 10 (I know as I have to wait a week to get in to have a sore tooth seen to right now !!) - it all I could do get out of bed and walk the 10 feet to the toilet).

Then I woke to find puss oozing from a scab from the fall just below the knee and called the GP who ordered an ambulance for me and I found myself promptly having my leg opened up under local (which was not much help !! and hurt like hell) by the surgical registrar on duty.
3 weeks in hospital in the high dependency surgical ward with lots of oral pain relief (Endone and Panadiene) and very potent intravenous antibiotics and my leg infection was not improving , big hole in my leg just under my knee repacked every day – talk of potential that leg may have to go, then a NRI and they found a deep abscess that needed me to go under general to have it removed and the leg cleaned up 






Wound up with drain in my shin.
Finally some improvement and I was sent home after a month in hospital and required daily from the area nurse to repack my wound and rewrap my leg – ordered NOT TO USE THE LEG and KEEP IT ELEVATED by surgeon, still on very powerful antibiotics and very strong pain relief (panadiene and Endone before my shower and my visit from the nurse).

The drain was removed in the surgical outpatients’ clinic by my surgical snr registrar after a month and replaced by a surgical wick that had to be pushed into the leg each day ( to make the leg wound heal from the inside first ).






All up I was laid up and home bound for over 6 months until the nurse gave my leg the “HEALED” tag.


Bad tooth ache is no fun either. I think I broke a filling on Sunday and I've been taking panadol and panadiene since.

Another that's not much fun is an bad inner ear infection - never use those safety ear plugs - I got an inner ear infection using them and it felt like someone was driving a big nail through the side of head for a few days.


Dslocating your elbow is no fun either - been there done that - 4 times the same elbow (1st time I required it reduced in hospital, 3rd time was a really bad dislocation and I put under general to reduce it). Sport injuries these.



captive_fairy said:


> Labour...My problem was that my body didn't like labour...I tried to give birth naturally, but everything went wong and ended up with both my kids being delivered by emergecy ceaser.
> The contractions pulled them up instead of pushing them down, my son was engaged for 3 weeks, then after 14 hrs of labour, the doc comes in and goes "oh, he's not even engaged yet", his spine was pressed against my spine and his foot was caught in my ribs (not actually stuck as such, but doc said it was bad and he came out with twisted feet.)
> With my second one, the anethatist that was on call and supposed to be there within an hour, didn't turn up for 4 hrs after I asked for an epidural so after 28 hrs of labour they knocked me out cause i was in too much agony and wasnt able to sit up for them to put a spinal block in.
> My second labour was about ten times worse than the first one...
> ...



My wife was offered an epidural , says it was fantastic , she didn't see the size of needle they used ( scarey !).


----------



## Defective (Sep 1, 2011)

this is cool...clearly not for those that had it but for me to look at...i love this stuff and i'm not kidding either, fasicnates the crap outta me!

my contribution...
Lumbar Puncture where the local didn't work = me biting a hole in a pillowcase and lots of sympathy from doctors and nurses!!!

this one is from tuesday: i had what's called a Cerebral venogram and manometry (cerebral meaning brain, venogram meaning x-ray of veins and a manometry is pressure measurements).
A really long catheter is guided from a major vein in my groin/leg to the transverse and venous sinus', once they get behind your ear you can hear and feel it go the rest of the way and it hurts like crazy! 
Being an epileptic as well i had a grand mal seizure while they were doing this....smooth real smooth!

this is the bruise i have 2 days later.





Also after Karate training one night Sempai Glenn was practicing a double kick that the Black belts had been doing earlier and one of the other sempai's got in the way as well as the floor was a bit slippery as it was summer and Sempai glenn's big toe got caught under his foot and he had a open break of his big toe...the top was 90 degress to the right as it was his left foot....


----------



## captive_fairy (Sep 1, 2011)

I also have to say having wisdom teeth out isn't much fun either...I got all 4 out at once under local, which they had to redo twice cause it didnt work. They were caught under my jaw and they had to break them to get them out...
I couldn't talk for 2 weeks and my jaw locked shut, I could only open it enough to get a straw in...my son was quite young and got really distressed cause I'm normally very loud and talk alot...
My face got so fat and puffy too...no pics though

My wife was offered an epidural , says it was fantastic , she didn't see the size of needle they used ( scarey !).[/QUOTE]

I wish i got the epi, even the doctor told me to make a complaint about the anesthetist not turning up, if he hadve gotten there in time, i could've had one, the pain got too bad while we were waiting and I wouldn't have needed to be knocked out...I ended up braking the mouth piece on the gas...I swear the gas didn't do anything, it was just a distraction...although my partner liked it


----------



## CrystalMoon (Sep 1, 2011)

I would have to say dropping a frozen full rump(beef) on my foot. It smashed several bones and split the skin and mangled a vein, blood was shooting out in time with my pulse and I left a trail of blood from the freezer all the way out to the UHF radio then to the phone. I used sterile cotton to tie the veins off then used butterfly closures to hold the wound together, was 8 hours away from a hospital. It has healed alright now that was about 5 years ago.... Very painful


----------



## LOFTYBOB (Sep 1, 2011)

The mods on here wont let me post pics, but there are some on here that can attest to my story.

Back in 1988, whilst riding my motorcycle back from a physio appointment (from a prior bike accident) I had the misfortune to meet a car that was doing a runner from the cops (DUI) The car crested a hill and tokk a L/H corner so fast that it slid into my lane hitting me head-on. I left the bike, smashed through the windscreen (breaking the drivers kneck) hit the back of the wagon with so much force that it opened the tail gate spilling me onto the road only to be struck by the pursuing police car. Wash up was, I tore my old fella off (re-stitched with micro surgery) splatted one of me nuts (replaced with a silicone one) broke my pelvis, tib & fib in 5 places, femur, R/H wrist, R/H arm, and fractured my skull.

3 months in a Coma, another 3 months in a bed before I could walk, and 4 months of re-hab saw me out of hospital in time for X-mass. I have had 17 operations since and still ride my beloved bikes. My scars are interesting, and win me lots of bets down the pub.

Regards Lofty


----------



## Defective (Sep 1, 2011)

YOWZER!!!!! can i thank the mods for not allowing pics of that one??


----------



## daveandem2011 (Sep 1, 2011)

I went into hospital on the 16th of august for a Anterior Cervical Discectomy and interbody fusion.
big words for going in through my throat and drilling out my c6 and c7 disk's and put in a titanium cage and fuse it all together. Ended up not being able to breath or swallow and spent 7 days in intensive care unit where Morphine became my closest friend. out of hospital now and back at home still dont know if the opperation was any good as there is still so much pain and swelling this is by far the worst **** i have ever been through.

Cheers Dave.


----------



## Jeffa (Sep 1, 2011)

LOFTYBOB said:


> The mods on here wont let me post pics, but there are some on here that can attest to my story.
> 
> Back in 1988, whilst riding my motorcycle back from a physio appointment (from a prior bike accident) I had the misfortune to meet a car that was doing a runner from the cops (DUI) The car crested a hill and tokk a L/H corner so fast that it slid into my lane hitting me head-on. I left the bike, smashed through the windscreen (breaking the drivers kneck) hit the back of the wagon with so much force that it opened the tail gate spilling me onto the road only to be struck by the pursuing police car. Wash up was, I tore my old fella off (re-stitched with micro surgery) splatted one of me nuts (replaced with a silicone one) broke my pelvis, tib & fib in 5 places, femur, R/H wrist, R/H arm, and fractured my skull.
> 
> ...



And I thought my injury was bad.
If this thread gets a worst injury award, you would be in the running! 
Hope the rod and tackle are still workin


----------



## CrystalMoon (Sep 1, 2011)

daveandem2011 said:


> I went into hospital on the 16th of august for a Anterior Cervical Discectomy and interbody fusion.
> big words for going in through my throat and drilling out my c6 and c7 disk's and put in a titanium cage and fuse it all together. Ended up not being able to breath or swallow and spent 7 days in intensive care unit where Morphine became my closest friend. out of hospital now and back at home still dont know if the opperation was any good as there is still so much pain and swelling this is by far the worst **** i have ever been through.
> 
> Cheers Dave.


Well all I can say is..... I am never going to grizzle about my foot again
Hope it all goes well for you Dave xxx
Crystal


----------



## daveandem2011 (Sep 1, 2011)

CrystalMoon said:


> Well all I can say is..... I am never going to grizzle about my foot again
> Hope it all goes well for you Dave xxx
> Crystal




Thanks Crystal i'm am sure there will be light at the end of the tunnel


----------



## ekipkcorb (Sep 1, 2011)

its kinda cheating cause its not mine. but my mate was in a car that rolled 6 times. end result
View attachment 216101


----------



## Nighthawk (Sep 2, 2011)

I bit through my tongue when I was about 2. No pics as it was back in 1982, I still remember the pain, the blood and going under to have it sewn back on. It was only held on by a minute strip of skin, and I now have a curved scar. When I got my tongue pierced I was tempted to get two more to make a smiley face lol...



captive_fairy said:


> Labour...My problem was that my body didn't like labour...I tried to give birth naturally, but everything went wong and ended up with both my kids being delivered by emergecy ceaser.
> The contractions pulled them up instead of pushing them down, my son was engaged for 3 weeks, then after 14 hrs of labour, the doc comes in and goes "oh, he's not even engaged yet", his spine was pressed against my spine and his foot was caught in my ribs (not actually stuck as such, but doc said it was bad and he came out with twisted feet.)
> With my second one, the anethatist that was on call and supposed to be there within an hour, didn't turn up for 4 hrs after I asked for an epidural so after 28 hrs of labour they knocked me out cause i was in too much agony and wasnt able to sit up for them to put a spinal block in.
> My second labour was about ten times worse than the first one...
> ...



That sucks so bad mate, I was really lucky to have 3 really good labours. Not really painful at all, and two of them (my last two) at home. I hate telling people I'm a homebirther usually, because I often get justification stories, like I'm some millitant natural birther, but to me it's wherever you feel comfortable and man, were I you I'd elect a c-section too. Full respect, there's no way I'd have the strength you do.
The other thing I usually get is how brave it is to give birth at home. Not the case, I'm terrified of hospitals  I'd have gone mad being in your shoes.



LOFTYBOB said:


> The mods on here wont let me post pics, but there are some on here that can attest to my story.
> 
> Back in 1988, whilst riding my motorcycle back from a physio appointment (from a prior bike accident) I had the misfortune to meet a car that was doing a runner from the cops (DUI) The car crested a hill and tokk a L/H corner so fast that it slid into my lane hitting me head-on. I left the bike, smashed through the windscreen (breaking the drivers kneck) hit the back of the wagon with so much force that it opened the tail gate spilling me onto the road only to be struck by the pursuing police car. Wash up was, I tore my old fella off (re-stitched with micro surgery) splatted one of me nuts (replaced with a silicone one) broke my pelvis, tib & fib in 5 places, femur, R/H wrist, R/H arm, and fractured my skull.
> 
> ...



Oh holy crap!


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 2, 2011)

Got an infected finger. 2 weeks of excruciating pain (morhpine didn't even work), 6 days in hospital and 3 months later my dominant index finger has no feeling.













That's the stuff nightmares are made of! Does the old fella still work?!?!? I hope you got a big ol' victims of crime payout for that one!




LOFTYBOB said:


> The mods on here wont let me post pics, but there are some on here that can attest to my story.
> 
> Back in 1988, whilst riding my motorcycle back from a physio appointment (from a prior bike accident) I had the misfortune to meet a car that was doing a runner from the cops (DUI) The car crested a hill and tokk a L/H corner so fast that it slid into my lane hitting me head-on. I left the bike, smashed through the windscreen (breaking the drivers kneck) hit the back of the wagon with so much force that it opened the tail gate spilling me onto the road only to be struck by the pursuing police car. Wash up was, I tore my old fella off (re-stitched with micro surgery) splatted one of me nuts (replaced with a silicone one) broke my pelvis, tib & fib in 5 places, femur, R/H wrist, R/H arm, and fractured my skull.
> 
> ...


----------



## moosenoose (Sep 2, 2011)

And they say that Big Foot isn't real Trench! :lol:


----------



## Fantazmic (Sep 2, 2011)

Well I got caught in the cross fire in a dog fight and my had had to be put back together by a plastic surgeon....but in comparison to these stories....it was a mere paper cut.......

Hubby says well you could see the sinuews and the muscles in you hand....but notas bad as losing your penis.....and that infected leg story....all the puss eeek

I am in shock I have been sitting here reading with my mouth open and a really awful sick feeling in my stomach.....


----------



## Bluetonguesblack (Sep 3, 2011)

When i was 10 in 1970,flared jeans were the go. I was kicking up the ash dust from a bushfire from a couple of days earlier when all of a sudden the ground collapsed under me and i fell into a smouldering stump hole up past my knees. AND i was wearing rubber gum boots, no socks thankfully. Ash went up my flared jeans and fell back down into my boots. Needless to say i was badly burnt from my knees down. The soul of my right foot remained in the boot which was kept for many years as a "show off" item. I nearly lost that foot but luckily didn`t. At 51 i still carry some heavy duty scares on both feet and ankles. Oh yeh, it was me that started the fire in the first place too!!


----------



## Defective (Sep 3, 2011)

Bluetonguesblack said:


> Oh yeh, it was me that started the fire in the first place too!!



thats not something to be proud of! even if you were 10...


----------



## Trench (Sep 11, 2011)

Wow 
any one else?


----------



## kawasakirider (Sep 11, 2011)

Snapped two metacarpal bones in my hand clean in half and cracked a third.











Wasn't too painful, but cool xrays.


----------



## DHoffmann (Sep 11, 2011)

I've got very weak knees so any sport that involves the twisting of legs (such as my beloved basketball) very rapidly dislocates my kneecaps. Generally tears something to some degree when it happens, and I'm another 3 weeks on crutches. Hurts a lot initially then wears off, but over 30-40 times it's happened by now I'd say it counts based on aggregate pain.

Also had the experience of a lumbar with not fully seeded anesthetic when I was 11 or 12, that was a very trippy into very painful experience.

Worst though is a harmless and painless initial accident mountain biking on my knee. Doctors thought I'd simply hurt it, nothing was wrong. After a month on crutches and the pain building I went back to the hospital and very luckily ran into a knee specialist, who immediately saw that I'd torn out my Posterior Cruciate Ligament. Surgery a day or two later and some nasty drugs kicked off 10 months of crutches, for a total of 11 months on crutches. That in effect hurt more than the actual accident. I still don't have feeling in the skin on the back of my left knee thanks to damaged nerves because of the surgery.

And none of it comes even close to losing the ball & tackle.





Not so much gore as all the damage was internal. About 23cm long all up.


----------



## Bravedave (Sep 11, 2011)

From the 'I can't believe this happened to me' archives. (The same archive that has the infamous 'I dropped a jar of Arnica on my toe' disaster in it.)




I borrowed a weed eater one day. The heavy nylon line type. Gave the spool head a tap on the ground (while spinning - as you are SUPPOSED to...) to release more cutting line. (Mistake #1). It released more line all right. I had just rewound 2 metres of line onto the spool (mistake #2) Unbelievably all two metres of it came out in 0.65 seconds. There was like a really fast "thwap thwap thwap thwap" and there I was standing there going... "Why is my leg suddenly hurting?" 
The line was old and brittle, (mistake #3) so the trimmer conveniently cut the two meter length into tiny pieces around 3cm long, and flung them all straight at my bare (mistake #4) leg at warp speed. My generous coating of mangora hair did nothing to shield me from the attack. 
I was completely stunned. Still, it was worth it if it brings a smile to your face....NOOOOOOT...

(ps. Why do these things always happen to me?)


----------



## gosia (Sep 11, 2011)

ohhhh, some of those stories are sick!!! ( but I like )

Especially the one with his old fella! God I dont think I will ever ride my bike again after reading that story!!! grrr!

My story is more funny then grose..but yeah very painful!!!

I decided to clean our ducted heating vent covers one day and took them all off and gave them a good scrub in the bath and left them to dry. And yes I totaly forgot about them.

Late at night after having a glass or two of wine I run into the study to get a pen and stepped right into the ducted hole! I went crushing to the floor, with one leg in the hole to my thigh and the other thank god, went flat on the floor.

The problem was that I was stuck and couldn't get out! After I finished laughing at my own stupidity and crying from the pain...I started screaming for my sleeping husband, but ofcourse a bomb could have gone off and he would still sleep through it!!! 

Lucky for me, there was a bottle of hand cream at my reach so I squized it in and after about 20 minutes managed to get my leg out!!! Nothing broken thank god but up to this day - 4 years later - I still have a dent in my thigh where my leg got stuck :lol:

And yes I will never clean the vents again!!!


----------



## blakehose (Sep 11, 2011)

I compound fractured my tibia and fibular.. Though sadly I lack photgraphic evidence! 
I will post some pictures of the x-ray of my broken humerus when I find them! Though that didn't hurt nearly as much as the leg, and certainly wasn't funny!


----------



## lazybuddha (Sep 11, 2011)

Got my appendix out as a kid but, the doctor was dodgy and "supposedly" had to remove the majority of my intestines to remove it, I have a scar going from my side to just under my belly button. 2 days later was back in hospital urinating blood and it turns out he bent the tube from the kidney to the bladder. Had a second operation to fix his mistake and all up including recovery I was off for 6 weeks instead of a couple of days.


----------



## Defective (Sep 12, 2011)

lazybuddha said:


> Got my appendix out as a kid but, the doctor was dodgy and "supposedly" had to remove the majority of my intestines to remove it, I have a scar going from my side to just under my belly button. 2 days later was back in hospital urinating blood and it turns out he bent the tube from the kidney to the bladder. Had a second operation to fix his mistake and all up including recovery I was off for 6 weeks instead of a couple of days.



the standard recovery period is 6wks...even if you had keyhole. the body needs time to adjust that you've had something removed, start to heal where the incisions are and get back to normal.

at the 6wk mark you normally go back for post-op check of the wound site and to get the pathology results from the doctor.

i had my appendix out in 2009 after 2 trips to emergency and being told i had muscle strain, UTI then i was finally believed and when they got me into theatre found i had a gangrenous appendix that broke in half just as they took it out. i was told any longer and i would have had to have dialysis to get rid of the toxins that cause your kidneys to shut down.


----------



## feathergrass (Sep 12, 2011)

i used to be accident prone but thankfully grew out of it.
when i was about 4 ( back in the late 1970s ) i was on the parcel carrier on the back of a push bike and my leg got caught on the back wheel breaking my ankle and my leg in a couple places was in a cast from toes to the top of my leg. i remember them taking the first cast off and there was this mess of rancid green oozing flesh was nasty ...same leg when i was around 10 years old went through our glass front door and i had 48 stitches inside my leg and 53 outside my leg and nw have a scar from just above my ankle to beside my knee kinda shaped like an s on the inside of the leg . we had 12ft high ceilings when i was growing up and i pulled my leg out the glass opened the door and ran through the house screaming getting blood all up the walls and over the ceiling was great! ( now thinkning back anyway at the time i was freaking) and i dont think my grandmother ever forgave me for bleeding ALL over the hallway and kitchen and back prch where my parents were..oh also managed to slice my middle finger open at the same time and that hurt like anything and i coiuldnt feel my leg at all but could see most the bone the ER docs were impressed lol


----------



## Beard (Sep 23, 2011)

No good pics to go with the story but 6 months ago I had a trench cave in while I was walking past it. I fell about 2m landing on my back. That wasn't too bad but the 85kg wacker packer that came in after me landing on my wrist was. The useless bloke I was working with just stood there watching. Didn't help get the wacker off, didn't help me out (had to climb out with one hand) didn't call anyone (no transport). I called the foreman was is a good mate. He ran me to the hospital. While at the hospital they gave me a handfull of pills to help with the pain, don't know what they were and I didn't care at the the time. 20ish minutes after downing the pills I felt like my stomach and chest had been torn open, was having breathing difficulties and was feeling pretty miserable. I was told I'd have to put up with it til the drugs wore off which took a few hours.


----------



## Trench (Sep 24, 2011)

wow :0 thats nasty


----------



## snakeo (Sep 24, 2011)

Dont have any pics but when I was 18 I was shot by some idiot with a hand gun..

I have a pic some where of the 9mm slug they got out of me tho lol


----------



## Trench (Oct 26, 2011)

bump


----------



## GeckoRider (Oct 26, 2011)

i was dropped on my head on a trampoline and my head was thrown forward and My sternum snapped.. doctor says it only snapped to stop my spine from breaking 

Mum thought i had just Bruised a rib so she sent me off to school for the next week.. every time i would laugh it would kill i ended up crying and laughing at the same time... Eventually the school nurse said to get an x-ray.. took about two or three trips to the doctor to get him to get x-Rays he said he would bet me $100 its not broken.. (because people who break there sternum are ment to be in intensive care)... turns out it was a clean snap.. the doctor wouldn't stop apologizing lol.. so i had a few tests done and turns out i dont fell pain like normal people... lol.. so now if i feel anything Unusually painful i have to go to the doctors... 

Would post pics of x-rays but i dont have a digital version


----------



## longqi (Oct 26, 2011)

Darlinghurst Sydney
I was installing an alarm system and 40ft up a ladder
An old drunk grabbed the bottom of the ladder and walked away
Broke my instep and 5 other bones in left foot
Dislocated shoulder
5 broken ribs
Concussion
No0one would help because blood everywhere [aids panic time 1985]
Flagged a taxi to Hospital
They thought I was just some doper and I waited 5 hours before even being seen
Had to cut my shoe and shirt off because swelling was so bad
Straight into emergency and operations

Worst bit was next morning
No free beds so put me in the psych ward
Nurses there thought I was a nutter when I woke up hurting all over
So no painkillers until following day

But then they put me on self medication
Next few days were just a happy blur


----------



## Pinoy (Oct 26, 2011)

GeckoRider said:


> i was dropped on my head on a trampoline and my head was thrown forward and My sternum snapped.. doctor says it only snapped to stop my spine from breaking
> 
> Mum thought i had just Bruised a rib so she sent me off to school for the next week.. every time i would laugh it would kill i ended up crying and laughing at the same time... Eventually the school nurse said to get an x-ray.. took about two or three trips to the doctor to get him to get x-Rays he said he would bet me $100 its not broken.. (because people who break there sternum are ment to be in intensive care)... turns out it was a clean snap.. the doctor wouldn't stop apologizing lol.. so i had a few tests done and turns out i dont fell pain like normal people... lol.. so now if i feel anything Unusually painful i have to go to the doctors...
> 
> Would post pics of x-rays but i dont have a digital version



Did you get the $100 at least lol


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Oct 26, 2011)

Compound fracture to Tibia and Fibula. :S


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 26, 2011)

*some of these pics just aint big enough

yes i love gore, the more gore the better 

ive been known to throw a tanty if shows 'black out' the gore stuff

i love to watch the operations

my dr has offered to do my hip replacements under an epidural so i can be awake however im not too sure how much ill 'enjoy' that so its been put on hold for a while, i wont have it done under a general, ive already had my 'get out of jail free' card come up and im not tempting fate anymore

would rather be in a wheelchair for the rest of my life then to have the op
*


----------



## scott_nevill90 (Oct 26, 2011)

burns are the worst. i crushed my hand under a beam at work and would take that again anyday over a decent burn


----------



## longqi (Oct 26, 2011)

I did the Old silk Road trip on camels from Mongolia through nthe Himilayas to Kabul in Afganistan

On the trip through the Gobi a camel bit a guys knee cap
Nasty nasty nasty
They put a chunk of dry wood across his mouth to stop him biting his tongue off
Like a broom handle
He chomped it in 2 in about a minute
Must have hurt pretty bad


----------



## SteveNT (Oct 26, 2011)

I nearly lost my partner 2 weeks ago. Knowing she was lost in a remote area with crocs and 39o heat and I couldnt get there to find her was a worse pain than the broken legs, arm and back I have endured, the mental anguish was unbearable.

When she was found I was euphoric and the relief was instant. Unlike my former broken bones


----------



## Nighthawk (Oct 26, 2011)

Just to let you know I'm liking the last half of your comment, not the first. The first sucks bigtime; I know what it's like to believe with all your heart that you've lost someone you love, except for me it was right in front of my eyes.


----------



## briiiziii (Oct 27, 2011)

Sorry to hear that Nighthawk. Its so terrible to lose someone so close, I just couldnt imagine or bear the thought of experiencing it that way though.


When I was about 12 (in grade 8 my Mum and Dad were having a fight so I thought I would get dinner for my little sister and I. I prepared a pretty simple microwavable pasta dish like Pasta Alfredo. 
The only problem was that our microwave was up quite high so I had to tip-toe to get it out. The beeper went off and I reached to pull the dish out of the microwave. I was holding a towel so as not to burn my hands but this made me slip and the sticky, cheesy, pasta sauce poured all down my arms.
I was absolutely screaming at this stage and couldnt even stand up or move my legs to run to the bathroom. My dad practically carried/dragged me into the bathroom and put me in the bath. Turned on the tap but, being summer, the water was instantly warm. So this was even more excruciating. The stickiness of the sauce made it near impossible to rinse or get any cool water onto my arm, and every move trying to get the sauce off my skin felt like they were taking my skin with it!
Got to the ER, wrapped up my arm with a cream (I think Silverzine?) which was the most amazing stuff. Turned black but healed absolutely incredible. The only thing was, that now my arm was wrapped up i couldnt put anything cold on it and literally felt like I was experiencing the whole thing all over again. 
2nd-3rd degree burns but amazingly enough my scar only really shows if you look very closely or when im too cold/hot and my skin turns a funny colour haha.


When i was younger, I used to do dancing/gymnastics/ballet etc. On lunch one day I went out into the playground and started showing off a bit hehe. Did a move that I know as a toe-shoot. Anyway, story goes, I slipped, flipped backwards, landed on the base of the poles on my head.
As I had a hair-comb in my hair, this all shattered, as well as my skin. Tried to act all tufffffff but when i got back inside i fainted, woke up, went to the ER, waited like the longest 3 hours ever, then finally got stitches haha.
The only catch to this one it that I bet you anything that I can still feel a piece of hard plastic comb under my skin. 
:S


Burns are deffinately the most disgusting pain I have ever experienced


----------



## DeadCricket (Oct 27, 2011)

Defective said:


> the standard recovery period is 6wks...even if you had keyhole. the body needs time to adjust that you've had something removed, start to heal where the incisions are and get back to normal.
> 
> at the 6wk mark you normally go back for post-op check of the wound site and to get the pathology results from the doctor.
> 
> i had my appendix out in 2009 after 2 trips to emergency and being told i had muscle strain, UTI then i was finally believed and when they got me into theatre found i had a gangrenous appendix that broke in half just as they took it out. i was told any longer and i would have had to have dialysis to get rid of the toxins that cause your kidneys to shut down.




I had the pleasure of dealing with gall stones that were diagnosed as muscle pains and a possible ulcer for 4 yrs. Got pretty messy towards the end


----------



## Defective (Oct 31, 2011)

i have scars from 2nd and partial 3rd degree burns on the bottom of both feet. i won't put pics up coz even i can't stand to look at them so i wear socks alot. i was running on hot bitumen and because i have a high pain tolerance it didn't feel like much just warm so i didn't take any notice. whole new story when mum saw the bottom of my feet!!


----------



## Pineapplekitten (Oct 31, 2011)

OMG i literally feel nauseous after flicking through that.. :shock: i wish they had a vomit icon lol


----------



## Skelhorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Geeze man thats incredible effort with the Toe lol. My most (no piks unfortunately) though riding down a massive hill on my bike when I was 8 (we lived on property) I hit a rock came off half way down and slid the rest (approx 40m) and ripped my knee open exposing knee cap and muscle and tendon's. I didn't know I did it until I stood up and fell back over and then saw it...shock kept me strong I presume lol I didn't cry till they started jamming Needles in it lol my scar runs from one side of the knee cap to the other. and then a year later I face planted a coil of steel and slit the side of my nose completely (which needed to be glued back together and almost completely cut through the top of my lip-lost 4 teeth from it too...lucky they were baby teeth. Will try and find a pik of that one. It was pretty incredible also. Walked 500m home with a cloth on my face after that effort!!!


----------

